# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  cost of new skirting boards

## Damo182

what would i be charged for a carpenter to replace my skirting boards, labor only, IE if i supplied the materials. Would only be three medium sized rooms. 
Any rough guestimates?

----------


## China

I think you will be up for about $20.00ph $100-$150 per day

----------


## 2x4

> $20.00ph $100-$150 per day

  
You have to be joking.  :Eek:  You might, if you are lucky get an apprentice willing to do a cashie for that sort of pittance. 
If thats what they are charging down your way I'll take a plane full. 
                              I'll Make a Motza  :Biggrin:    
.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I think you will be up for about $20.00ph $100-$150 per day

  That's it.....I'm building a house in SA!!! 
Damo......I'd be expecting to pay anywhere between $75 and $120 per hour (on the higher side in Sydney) and assuming good access and not too much fiddling about......between two and three hours for the job.

----------


## China

Thats why you pay $600 grand for a weather board in Sydney

----------


## Gaza

> Thats why you pay $600 grand for a weather board in Sydney

  more like 1 million, within 20km of city

----------


## racingtadpole

Unfortunately being second fix it tends be a bit more costly than first fix work, mainly because there is no hiding the shonks.  They actually have to do a good job because its visible.  I had a quote to do my longe kitchen and hallway, both skirtings and architraves and was horrified that it was going to cost around $1200 in labour only.  If you looked at my job it was just a shade under 100m of timber in total.  That makes it roughly $12/mtr.  He reckoned about 6 hours work so that equates to $200/hr.  The thing that I dont get is the fixing is easy, I have battened all the walls with Rondo and installed a bar at the bottom expressly to fix the skirtings to, so theres no rooting around drilling holes and plugging it with spaghetti.  My conclusion, he was busy and didnt really want the work.

----------


## Jacksin

> think you will be up for about $20.00ph

  Nope. I don't know what you are basing your statement on China but you wouldn't get a chippy out of bed for that rate, even in sleepy ole SA.  
I've just retired, but was a general maintenance contractor charging a hell of a lot more than that. You can get $19/hr working in a factory putting nuts on bolts.

----------


## seriph1

It's free if you learn how yourself, and you get to keep your money AND the knowledge  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
here's one of around 5000 sites online that show you how to do it  -  http://www.homebuilding.co.uk/featur...kirting-boards 
Just be willing to bugger up a couple of bits until you get the knack, then you'll be able to do it with the best of 'em, unless you're talking about very tall, intricate patterned Victorian style Skirts 
otherwise (just my opinion) be prepared to pay between $45 and $85 per hour for a finish carpenter to do the same thing..... if they'll turn up for a small job like that.

----------


## Bloss

> I think you will be up for about $20.00ph $100-$150 per day

  Great - come to Canberra and I'll pay you that - you'll have more work than you'll need, but I'll pay you, you pay your own tax and I'll invoice the customers . . .   :Smilie:

----------

